
It’s Time to Shut Down the Most Prolific Patent Troll in the Country - dwaxe
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/05/its-time-shut-down-most-prolific-patent-troll-country
======
sevensor
This is well and good, but I thought from the headline that they were talking
about Intellectual Ventures.

~~~
jrnichols
or VirnetX...

